# Abyss



## bergera (Jul 20, 2019)

got this wrapped up last night. I like it enough that I'm going to make a spot on my board for it.

on thing of note that I didn't think of. the dual pot sits higher so the others can be soldered flush. so i should have done them last.oh well.


----------



## bergera (Jul 20, 2019)

pics


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jul 23, 2019)

nice and neat. how do you like it?


----------



## bergera (Jul 23, 2019)

I like it a lot. Granted I don't have any other vibes to compare it to. Will probably try a photon vibe next or something with a lamp and not a led


----------



## Dreamlands (Jul 24, 2019)

Sweet!  

How's the clearance between knobs using that knob design? They're appealing, and I nearly ordered some just like them for this build, but was worried it'd be too tight.

Also, is that a white washer on the footswitch or is it part of the footswitch itself? I ask 'cos think I've seen similar looking examples that illuminate -- is that what you've got here?

"Will probably try a photon vibe next or something with a lamp and not a led"

There's also "The Circulator" coming soon, which employs a 4-stage OTA.


----------



## bergera (Jul 24, 2019)

They are fairly tight, but because of how they taper, I can still use them. They are the Davies 1510 style. The KN1611 that I get from tayda would give the same basic look with more room. 

It is just a white washer. I have seen the illuminated stomp switch guitarpedalparts.com has them, but I haven't ordered any.

Yeah the circulator is on the list as well.

I've gone down the mod path. I'd like to do a flanger build, but they tend to have some hard to find/pricey parts...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 24, 2019)

Try the Flangelicious from Electric Druid. Fairly cheap build, he supplies the weird chipset!


----------



## bergera (Jul 24, 2019)

thanks! Just ordered. looks good to me


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 24, 2019)

Haven’t been to his site for a bit...had to order the FilterFX and Hard Bargain?


----------

